# DirecTV HR2X media server on PS3



## albriedis (Sep 29, 2007)

I just noticed D* media server on my PS3 playlists. It shows my playists from both receivers, but can't play the content. Any idea if this will work in the future?


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Only sony knows.. wish they would.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Directv and Sony would have to work on it together, or Sony could be sued.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know if it will ever work... it's really just a false view based on some of the work that was done to enable DIRECTV2PC.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

It theoretically could. The PS3 supports the same standard that DirecTv uses for DirecTV2PC which is why it sees it. The PS3 doesn't support the optional encryption that is included in that standard. Theoretically all sony needs to do is add that encryption support and it should work.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

kturcotte said:


> Directv and Sony would have to work on it together, or Sony could be sued.


Not true at all. DirecTV uses the DLNA standard and not a proprietary one which is why the PS3 can see what it does already. Any DLNA player that supports the required Encryption portion of the standard should be able play back content from a DirecTV box.


----------



## albriedis (Sep 29, 2007)

If it did work, it would be a form of MRV!!! Maybe it will work when (if) MRV happens.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

The Xbox 360 could do it too. It would be an awesome option for a consoles to work as DVR "extender"


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

evan_s said:


> Not true at all. DirecTV uses the DLNA standard and not a proprietary one which is why the PS3 can see what it does already. Any DLNA player that supports the required Encryption portion of the standard should be able play back content from a DirecTV box.


Don't think any will ever work - the DirecTV server doesn't expose a required service that is central to a mediaserver - connectionmanager.

The Buffalo LinkTheater for example supports DTCP-IP, but I don't believe you will ever hear anyone successfully playing back anything.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I did a quick search and didn't find any solid information that the LinkTheater did or didn't support the DTCP-IP encryption do you have a good source for that?

As far as the connection manager goes I have to admit I am not sure on that. I do know that there are a number of different things outside of the directv2pc app that have been able to detect the HR2X's as media servers as has been reported by members here. Windows vista sees it per reports. Many people have reported the PS3's see it. The popcorn hour sees it and at least last I heard crashes because of it. Nero saw it and even played back mpeg4 files early on in the process when the encryption was turned off.

It seems to me that they have implemented the DLNA standard well enough that a lot of things are recognizing it. Ultimately tho I am basing my statements on statements made by Tom they are using the DLNA standard and the only thing keeping other devices and software from playing back the content is the encryption support.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

evan_s said:


> It seems to me that they have implemented the DLNA standard well enough that a lot of things are recognizing it. Ultimately tho I am basing my statements on statements made by Tom they are using the DLNA standard and the only thing keeping other devices and software from playing back the content is the encryption support.


While I am no expert, what I see seems to support Tom quite well. A little advanced fishing shows that quite a bit is exposed in the interface and I am betting it will only be a short time till we see someone exploiting that functionality.


----------



## neocharles (Aug 4, 2008)

Anything new about this?


----------



## FrostyMelon (Dec 22, 2007)

...glad I ran a search. Sux that it doesn't work.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Is there any way to remove the HR2X from the PS3 List? I am sick of having to scroll through 4 of them plus all my PCs to get to the DVD


----------

